# Attention Central Ohio Anglers



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

_Dear Friends _

Myself and Gabe as you know have been directing great local tournaments for the last 4 seasons . During this time , we were very open to our members opinions , concerns and ideas . This information was used to provide a better tournament circuit for everyone . We as well as many of the members feel that there is a need for a change for the 2007 season . We want to offer the best circuit for our members so that they will return every season . From October of 2006 through the beginning of January 2007 we have researched every available option for team bass tournaments . We have weighed out what every circuit had to offer as well as what each did not . We compared this information to what we know means the most to our anglers . 

We have decided to team up with the Bass Anglers Invitational Trail for the 2007 season . We feel that this circuit best suited the Central Ohio anglers interests . There are some differences with B.A.I.T. that we want to make you aware of . 

Membership fee with B.A.I.T. is only $25 each member per season .

B.A.I.T. sets the entry fee at $100.00 per event so all divisions opperate the same . 

Classic dates & location are announced 2 years in advance .

Payouts will be a slightly higher on the local level .

B.A.I.T. has a nice website that stays up to date with tournament results and payouts , including the National classic event .

The top 40% of the division will advance to the national classic as well as any team that fishes at least 7 events , even if they are not in the same division .

Membership cards will be given to all teams when they sign up .

The national director will drive here from Virginia and gladly meet with our area to answer any questions you may have at a date that we have agreed on this month . 

We hope that you will understand the change we have made and why . I ask that you please contact me with your input as well as any questions that you may have . Please take a minute and look into the Bass Anglers Invitational Trail website located at www.baitinc.com to get a better picture as to who they are as well . I ask that you please help me out also by spreading the word about our new venture . We would really like to get people involved so that we can opperate at a more professional level and provide you with a better tournament experience . We would like to reach a membership base of 50 teams this season . We hope that you will join us in the exciting upcoming 2007 season and thank central Ohio for supporting us the last 4 seasons . 

_Sincerely,_

_Phil Carver_


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be operating on the schedule provided below . We will need to add one more event to this schedule . We are trying to lock in July 7th as the date . We will provide everyone with the final date and location as soon as a permit is approved . See every one soon .

4-28-07 ~ Buckeye Lake
5-19-07 ~ Indian Lake
6-02-07 ~ OSR
6-23-07 ~ Deer Creek
7-21-07 ~ Alum Creek
8-18-07 ~ Delaware

Opens
4-21-07 ~ Alum Creek
5-26-07 ~ OSR


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI 
I have started on a new website for the division . Please fee free to take a look and see what you think . www.freewebs.com/cobta/


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

The site looks good.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

All Permits are back and the schedule is as follows 
4-28-07 ~ Buckeye Lake
5-19-07 ~ Indian Lake
6-02-07 ~ OSR
6-23-07 ~ Deer Creek
7-7-07 ~ Clear Fork Res.
7-21-07 ~ Alum Creek
8-18-07 ~ Delaware

Opens
4-21-07 ~ Alum Creek
5-26-07 ~ OSR
10-27-07 ~ Alum Creek


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI - I have updated the divisions website . The payouts ect are now on . Wont be long


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Site is looking good!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Whats up Big Dawg? Are you getting excited about this coming season. Lets try to get out this year and bust a few.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Big DAWG and I have a date in mind when we are going to tears them basses up together ! Wont be long . I should have everything that we need to know on the website after our meeting on Saturday .


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm definately ready to get after it. As soon as it thaws out after this snow, we'll get together a few times.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

It won't be long.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

No it wont . Better make sure that you keep that back deck clear Marshall . I want some pic's of your partner break dancing back there this season !


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

My break dancing days are over. But Mike still has a few good years left. As long as he doesn't jump out of the boat he'll be fine.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hahaha, I have to admit, I do get over-excited out there at times. But that is the best part of it!

I might jump out of the boat and grab the line if I get broken-off, Iaconelli style!


----------

